# Sad to say



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I know there are always a few hot button issues that get the name calling started, but the whole Hardwater forum is a far cry from what it should/could be. I have personally gotten to the point where if a certain few members begin to post, i quit reading the whole report. There are some that provoke others by posting stuff that never needs to be posted, but they want to cause a flame up. It continues because the other select few are so full of them self that they CAN NOT let the other have the last word. It only gets worse when people start saying they hope the other falls in. Are we not adults here? To each his own, if you want to joke around that's fine, but if you have nothing worth while to say, why say anything at all? This forum in particular has become a race to see who can be the biggest smarta** instead of who can help each other out. I wish a mod would step up and at least knock a little bit of it down and shut those individuals up that think they rule the forum. I deal with some of this crap from my children...... but i expect that because they are CHILDREN.

An eye for an eye will eventually make the whole world go blind...................


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

We really need to get over the idea of "spot burning" or whatever people get all up in arms about. These forums are no longer public. Personally, I'd be warning or banning the people who are speaking out against "over posting" or whatever you want to call it because theres really no reason to boo hoo it anymore. The only people that are seeing this info are members now. And its kind of the whole point of this site. Stop worrying about what you post and who you are going to offend with your fishing data. If you are offended, shame on you. Its most of the reason I don't post fishing reports. Some local yocal gets all bent out of shape cause they think they are the only people that fish that spot. There have been death threats. Not against me, but a friend. Not sure how serious they were but does it matter?

I think thats relevant to your post? Sorry if its off base as I don't really follow the Hardwater forums, I just know what goes on in the others and I'm guessing this one isn't much different.

Boils down to guys being a bunch of bullies on the internet. And I don't know why we tolerate that.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Boils down to guys being a bunch of bullies on the internet. And I don't know why we tolerate that.


That has a lot to do with it. I would guess there are 2% of members that cause 90% of the problems. I do not know why it is tolerated either.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Im with ya Attica......Theres someone in particular on here that I cant wait to read his post cause it'll be ignorant towards someone or something.....sad to see....nothing can be perfect I understand completely but some quick fixes would help! LOL Then again maybe people are thinking the same thing about my posts! LOL


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

AtticaFish said:


> That has a lot to do with it. I would guess there are 2% of members that cause 90% of the problems. I do not know why it is tolerated either.


I agree guys. A lot of people really need to get a life.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I feel the same about spot burning. That's why whenever I post a pic of a good catch it always comes with info on what I used and where I caught them at.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

"Spot burning" or people getting upset because no information was given is one of those hot button issues that gets things started........ but then it is the interaction between those certain few members that gets out of hand.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

AtticaFish said:


> ... I wish a mod would step up and at least knock a little bit of it down and shut those individuals up that think they rule the forum. .........





MassillonBuckeye said:


> ...Boils down to guys being a bunch of bullies on the internet. And I don't know why we tolerate that.





AtticaFish said:


> ....I would guess there are 2% of members that cause 90% of the problems. I do not know why it is tolerated either.





Scum_Frog said:


> ....nothing can be perfect I understand completely but some quick fixes would help!...



The mods do a pretty good job overall but they can't catch everything. It is a public forum. Some things you just need to shake your head about and let pass by. Otherwise, stop just complaining and do something about it. Go ahead and start using the “Report” button and call out those individuals with detailed descriptions to the mods for any posts that you don’t like.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

The mods do a good job with out a doubt, i am not blaming them. I am also not going to report every post that i don't like, that is not my point. I understand i am not going to agree with every single post, but that also means i DO NOT POST if i do not have anything useful to add. There are those couple here who post and their only intention is to stir the pot. Others can see that just as well as i do. I know from my own experience in other forums that it is a pain to monitor grown adults and have them play nice. I shake my head a lot and look the other way, but it is getting to the point where it goes on everyday, all day long.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Wait. You mean to tell me there's guys on here that have a comment for everything..? Weird. What about the same group that pretty much "ruin" multiple threads over and over. Not everyone cares about inside jokes here. I've been on this site since the GFO days. I thought it was bad 5 years ago. Wow. Indeed, sad to say...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

there is a thread going right now where the old 10% are bashing other members. and theres just no reason for it. if you disagree its ok to say so, but theres just no reason for name calling, or bad mouthing there grammar. cant we as adults just not be slamming other members for whatever reason.
sherman


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> there is a thread going right now where the old 10% are bashing other members. and theres just no reason for it. if you disagree its ok to say so, but theres just no reason for name calling, or bad mouthing there grammar. cant we as adults just not be slamming other members for whatever reason.
> sherman


So why is that thread not reported?


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

AtticaFish said:


> I know there are always a few hot button issues that get the name calling started, but the whole Hardwater forum is a far cry from what it should/could be. I have personally gotten to the point where if a certain few members begin to post, i quit reading the whole report. There are some that provoke others by posting stuff that never needs to be posted, but they want to cause a flame up. It continues because the other select few are so full of them self that they CAN NOT let the other have the last word. It only gets worse when people start saying they hope the other falls in. Are we not adults here? To each his own, if you want to joke around that's fine, but if you have nothing worth while to say, why say anything at all? This forum in particular has become a race to see who can be the biggest smarta** instead of who can help each other out. I wish a mod would step up and at least knock a little bit of it down and shut those individuals up that think they rule the forum. I deal with some of this crap from my children...... but i expect that because they are CHILDREN.
> 
> An eye for an eye will eventually make the whole world go blind...................


Totally agree with you and you couldn't have said it better!!!.. Maybe your post will get things turned in the right direction...


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I laugh myself silly whenever I see people complaining about reports that are too specific. That is what this site is for. I make my reports as detailed as possible and could not care less if it makes someone mad. I'm happy to help out other fisherman, I get more enjoyment sharing with the community than I do protecting some secret for myself. Most of the guys getting angry are just selfish or solely value their fishing experiences based on how much meat they freeze. Its pathetic. As to trolls that start stuff up and attack other users, no matter what you are going to have those types on any online forum, be it facebook or OGF. These people think social networking is real life, and they try to brag or attack cause they want their online life to be better than their real one. Also if you get upset, remember you are the one letting some faceless poster make you angry with some words they type behind the safety of their PC. Yes they are pathetic for attacking but it also says something about yourself if you let something so trivial bother you. Laugh it off, know they will always exist and just feel sorry for them.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Lol......


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

jmshar said:


> Totally agree with you and you couldn't have said it better!!!.. Maybe your post will get things turned in the right direction...



Doubtful. So many of you are making the same complaint and noting it has been steadily increasing for a considerable time. The problem people have not and will not magically change and start acting nicer just because you want them to. The mods can deal with them but you need to start reporting the problem posts as Kagee noted if you want the situation to improve. If you don’t want to stand up and be part of the solution then stop complaining and suffer in silence.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/the-ice-is-thin-here.292874/


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Its probably becuase im not to smart... but how do you "report" to the staff??? Or how do you PM for that matter??? Probably not the place to ask this question?? But since it was mentioned by KaGee in this thred on nobody reporting...thought it fit to ask here


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

its been a very marginal year and this always happens when the weather is like this.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

backfar said:


> Its probably becuase im not to smart... but how do you "report" to the staff??? Or how do you PM for that matter??? Probably not the place to ask this question?? But since it was mentioned by KaGee in this thred on nobody reporting...thought it fit to ask here


Click the "report" button on the offending post.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I really didn't know how to report myself either. and I don't really like being the one to start a stink. but if I read the thread again i'll be sure and let you know.
Sherman


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Its almost always between "seasons". Its the worst then. Not much to do but bicker. Another problem with today.... sensitivity and to many that cry over something they cant control. Just ignore it. Once you start reporting then it snowballs. If its that bad the mods handle it. If not let it go.


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

There are some bad apples on the steelhead site here also. Had a guy go nuts because I stated which trib I was fishing in and how I did. I thought this site was to help each other out who cares if you give up your spot. They still have to get feet in the water and catch em


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

mrbencrazy said:


> There are some bad apples on the steelhead site here also. Had a guy go nuts because I stated which trib I was fishing in and how I did. I thought this site was to help each other out who cares if you give up your spot. They still have to get feet in the water and catch em


Those are some of the worst. I dont mind giving spots or help. Especially to the guys that live farther away. I do keep a couple "holes" to myself but they are all publicly known. Matter of fact I have 5-6 guys from farther away I keep in the loop all the time.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I like the way you think mrbencrazy, I'm one of those guys that drive a distance. I never want the secret areas and don't see a problem saying if they are biting. If someone from a distance from me wants to know something I'm more than welcome to help them out. I gave a guy wanting to get into icefishing a auger once. And if I drive go to a place for the day people are more than welcome to use shantys or other things.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I hesitate to post on a lot of threads because of the butt hurt that people can't get over. Spud bars and spikes, boat repairs, etc. if I don't have first hand experience, I don't reply. There are still lots of great guys on here, but many of my friends are gone.


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

I know there are always a few hot button issues that get the name calling started, but the whole Hardwater forum is a far cry from what it should/could be. I have personally gotten to the point where if a certain few members begin to post, i quit reading the whole report. There are some that provoke others by posting stuff that never needs to be posted, but they want to cause a flame up. It continues because the other select few are so full of them self that they CAN NOT let the other have the last word. It only gets worse when people start saying they hope the other falls in. Are we not adults here? To each his own, if you want to joke around that's fine, but if you have nothing worth while to say, why say anything at all? This forum in particular has become a race to see who can be the biggest smarta** instead of who can help each other out. I wish a mod would step up and at least knock a little bit of it down and shut those individuals up that think they rule the forum. I deal with some of this crap from my children...... but i expect that because they are CHILDREN. 

You just described the whole forum. Some on here think this is their private forum and how dare you have an opinion!!!! Others think they know all there is to know about fishing and boating!!!! BUT, I SAID BUT there are a good bunch of guys on here that will help anyone and that is to be commended.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Some of our "hot rods" have moved on to FaceBook, esp regarding Lake Erie fishing. That way, they can communicate with a select, tight knit group of friends so all of us don't know their good spots! Good for them. Some of the membership seem to like to contradict just abt anything posted that attempts to help other members on here be it techniques or 'where' to try. Many are cynical in their posts if you try to help someone getting started on a new fishing topic. I've answered many, old one-post threads where no one else seemed to want to offer incite. Bad thing is, someone else will quickly jump in and say my methods are not how, or the proper way, to do it. I've learned fishing different species mostly due to trial and error over a long lifetime of fishing-starting way before there was an Internet to read "how to's" on, and before Erie became the "Walleye Capital of the World"! I'm always willing to share what has worked for me(which may not be the way 'others' do it) to help shorten the learning curves of 'newbies'. The cynics had to learn somehow, perhaps from someone like myself?! Plus, they don't OWN all the good fishing spots.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Im guilty of getting involved in arguments on here to. But like was mentioned about the hard water forum. I was one of the first guys out this year and tried to do some communicating with some of the fellas on here. It didn't take long before all us first ice guys were crazy ignorant, to jumpy, blah blah blah. But these same guys are watching the reports so they can get out also right? You would think they would appreciate the fact that YOU are the one taking the risk and posting info for them. Ice fishing is a risk, we all know it. A simple good luck, be careful or thank you would be great. Until it starts being that way I'm not posting anymore first ice reports.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

It sounds like some people need to get some thicker skin around here. If the Internet hurts you that bad, maybe you should stick to magazines....


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I appreciate everyone giving first Ice reports and I do my best to give reports also. Working full time and being a full time college student does not allow me to fish as much as I would like but I do my best to give accurate first Hand reports if I go. I just don't get to fish like I used to. I used to fish everyday no exceptions. Thunderstorms only kept me at bay until they were gone. I would drive all over the state to dodge rain and fish new places.


----------

